# Car is hard to start



## hotbodkev (Jul 7, 2012)

Recently I have been trying to fix my girlfriends car. She has a 2005 sentra 1.8L. The check engin light is on and the codes coming up are p0302 and p0420, and there is extra pressure in the radiator. The car is getting to where it does not want to start it turns over but will not fully start. After trying about 5-10 times it will start right up and run good. There is no power loss and idles fine at stop lights. I had just replace the spark pluges a few days ago and the car started right up like new and the codes went away. but after driving it for about 30mins the light came back and so did the same codes and went back to being hard to start. Took it to one shop and they said it needed a tune up, took it to another on they said it was the catalytic converter. Any ideas on how to fix it. I really dont want to think that its needing a tune up just got one about 7 months ago.
one other thing is after the car is running I can start is pretty easy for the next 1-2 hours afterwards.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The P0302 is telling you that #2 cylinder is misfiring; this can cause the P0420 which tells you that the two sensors at the CAT have determined a rich mixture. According to the FSM, the following could be possible causes:

 Improper spark plug
 Insufficient compression
 Incorrect fuel pressure
 EGR volume control valve
 The injector circuit is open or shorted
 Injectors
 Intake air leak
 The ignition secondary circuit is open or shorted
 Lack of fuel
 Drive plate/Flywheel
 Heated oxygen sensor 1
 Incorrect PCV hose connection

I would place my bet on #2 cylinder having either a marginal ignition coil or a leaking fuel injector. Remove the #2 spark plug and examine it for fouling. You can try swapping #2 ignition coil with another one. It's possible that injector #2 just has dirt in it. Run some good injection cleaner, like Techron or Redline SL-1, through the system; Give the cleaner about a week or two to do it's job.

Perform a compression test on all the cylinders to determine engine condition since you mentioned extra pressure in the radiator which could be a leaking head gasket.


----------



## hotbodkev (Jul 7, 2012)

Would a leaking head gasket cause it not to want to start. Also there is no signs of oil in the coolant, or it in the oil. My friend had said to try ether starting fluid just to see if that would help start it easier, and it didn't. When she first told me about the engine light being on the code was for #2 cyclider I bought a coil pack and put it in #2 and it went off for about a week. Then the light came back on I got a code for all 4 where misfiring, but now it is just saying #2. I have never has such a curve ball thrown at me. That is why im trying to get help. Other than the shops around town that say it needs a tune up and it is still doing it.


----------



## Recian (Sep 30, 2008)

the P0302 is a misfire that caused the P0420. The 420 was caused by unburned fuel getting on the hot cat and frying it from a lack of spark which is usually coil issues. This is common. The hard to start is incredibly common as the fuel pressure regulators like to go bad and bleed pressure down. There's a bulletin for replacing just the regulator but for $50 more you can get the whole pump assy which i recommend.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

hotbodkev said:


> Would a leaking head gasket cause it not to want to start. Also there is no signs of oil in the coolant, or it in the oil. My friend had said to try ether starting fluid just to see if that would help start it easier, and it didn't. When she first told me about the engine light being on the code was for #2 cyclider I bought a coil pack and put it in #2 and it went off for about a week. Then the light came back on I got a code for all 4 where misfiring, but now it is just saying #2.


A leaking head gasket would not prevent engine start-up. Before throwing money into it by just replacing parts, first run tests to try to pin-point the problem. Just like RECIAN mentioned a possible marginal fuel regulator, perform a fuel pressure test. Also check some of the items I mentioned on my previous post. A sticking EGR valve can give you starting problems, for example.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

cam/crank sensors were a issue also...


----------

